# Other Programming > AJAX >  keep scroll position not working

## ninhovid

how come chrome and firefox do it by default and internet explorer does not!?

i've used the maintainscrollposition in the page, and web.config with no success
i've also used scripts that i found on the web, same result

i need to get it done in a content page, inside an update panel
thanks in advance

----------


## ninhovid

> how come chrome and firefox do it by default and internet explorer does not!?
> 
> i've used the maintainscrollposition in the page, and web.config with no success
> i've also used scripts that i found on the web, same result
> 
> i need to get it done in a content page, inside an update panel
> thanks in advance


it happens when i enable compatibility view

----------

